# Fastweb.com scholarships



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

My college counsellor recommended this site for me to find private scholarships. It's really popular, apparently. I really need all the money I can get for college. I can't get a loan or much financial aid, I don't have a job... my parents have paid a lot of tuition during all the years I've screwed up, and they can't do that anymore. It's really unlikely I can afford school after this semester (and even this semester I can only afford one class). Anyway, Fastweb seems to have a ton of great scholarship opportunities available. Most are essay contests, rather than based on your resume or extracurricular accomplishments, thankfully. Has anyone had success finding scholarships with this site??? 
I can't write a good paper to save my life, but I'll try and get started on this anyway.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Ever tried going the way of FAFSA? That's government financial aid and it's how I paid for my final semester at school. I did have an account at fastweb.com, but I didn't bother because you have to write all these essays to be even considered to get a scholarship. Even then you're not guaranteed. Who is to says there's no favoritism or something.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, on fastweb, it's thousands and thousands of people clamoring for each of those $300-500 scholarships. One winning essay barely pays for half of one university course, typically. And those high school seniors will probably beat me anyway.
I need a job.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I was told about that website when I was a senior in high school. It's worth I try, I guess, if you have the time to write the essays, etc. $500 is still $500...


----------

